# SSD bei XP



## Core #1 (5. Januar 2010)

lohnt sich ein SSDkauf trotz Win XP 32, oder sollte ich dann besser auf Win 7 64 bit umsteigen?

danke


----------



## CHICOLORES (5. Januar 2010)

generell würde ich sagen das sowohl SSD's als auch Win7 und auch 64 bit sich lohnen

wenn du umsteigst dann würde ich das ganze aber rustikal auf einmal machen und nichts step by step .... also einfach reinhaun .... mit Win7 machste nichts falsch und SSD's - naj gibt ja genug meinungen dazu

greetz


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Januar 2010)

SSDs mit WinXP benutzen geht zwar, ist aber sehr aufwendig einzustellen (da WinXP diese nicht kkennt und man alles selber kalibrieren muss) und hat weniger Performance.

Dazu wird immer wieder gerne das hier genommen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## Core #1 (5. Januar 2010)

hab erstmal nicht vor windows 7 zu kaufen, würde es aber wenn es wirklich so viel mehr bringt gleich mit einer SSD mitkaufen.

hab einen Q9550 @ 3,9 Ghz, 4 GB RAM und ein P45 board (P5Q Deluxe), vielleicht ist es also mal zeit für einen umstieg.


...ich spiele Final Fantasy 7 und 8 o.ä. aber ab und zu noch sehr gerne, und mir ist nicht bekannt das sie unter Win 7 korrekt laufen.

also könnte ich doch eigentlich mein bestehendes system so lassen, eine ordentliche SSD (dachte da an die 80 GB von intel) einbauen und dort dann win 7 installieren und dort auch programme/spiele installieren. alles für XP bleibt auf der HDD, alles zu sieben kommt auf die SSD.

oder wäre das zu einfach gedacht? muss ich win7 eher installieren?
wie verläuft dann der bootvorgang (win xp/7)?

abermals danke


----------



## Ecle (5. Januar 2010)

Hatte auch XP mit ner X25-M, aber XP hat nur gespackt. Systemstart ging extrem langsam. Und beim Beenden hat es sich dauernd aufgehangen. Ob das an der SSD lag weis ich nicht, aber hatte mit den Festplatten auch schon viel Probleme mit XP, z.B. das die Icons am Start garnicht erschienen und man dann ewig warten muss, während die Festplatte garnichts macht.
Ansonsten konnte ich AHCI unter XP auch nicht installieren, da gabs immer Errors obwohl ich die originalen Treiber von Intel genommen habe. Unter Windows 7 brauchst dich da garnicht mehr drum zu kümmer bringt alles schon mit, genauso wie das Alignement was schon korrekt eingestellt wird, damit nicht unnötig viele Blöcke beschrieben werden müssen. Zudem funktioniert Trim nun natürlich auch. Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist ordentlich gestiegen.


----------



## Core #1 (6. Januar 2010)

hm, ok.
aber wäre das denn nun umsetzbar oder eher nicht:



Core #1 schrieb:


> hab einen Q9550 @ 3,9 Ghz, 4 GB RAM und ein P45 board (P5Q Deluxe),
> also könnte ich doch eigentlich mein bestehendes system so lassen, eine ordentliche SSD (dachte da an die 80 GB von intel) einbauen und dort dann win 7 installieren und dort auch programme/spiele installieren. alles für XP bleibt auf der HDD, alles zu sieben kommt auf die SSD.
> 
> oder wäre das zu einfach gedacht? muss ich win7 eher installieren?
> wie verläuft dann der bootvorgang (win xp/7)?


----------



## Ecle (6. Januar 2010)

Ja klar, du kannst auch die SSD mit Windows 3.11 benutzen, die Frage ist nur wie zufriedenstellend das ist, bei mir wars mit XP nicht zufriedenstellend, zumal Windows 7 ja auch noch andere Vorteile außer die SSD Unterstützung bietet.
Und das mit dem Bootmanager richtet Windows 7 schon alles automatisch ein, da brauchst dir keine Gedanken machen. Ansonsten kannst in der boot.ini auch noch was verändern.


----------



## Core #1 (6. Januar 2010)

Ecle schrieb:


> Ja klar, du kannst auch die SSD mit Windows 3.11 benutzen, die Frage ist nur wie zufriedenstellend das ist, bei mir wars mit XP nicht zufriedenstellend, zumal Windows 7 ja auch noch andere Vorteile außer die SSD Unterstützung bietet.



nene, ich meinte so: jetzt hab ich eine HDD mit 2 partitionen, auf C: windows XP 32 und auf D: halt spiele, filme, bilder, musik etc.
würde auf die zusätzlich eingebaute SSD dann z.b. auch 2 partitionen anlegen, auf die eine Win 7 64, auf die andere ein paar spiele und programme.

somit würde ja nur win 7 die ssd nutzen, für xp bleibt alles beim alten oder?


----------



## Core #1 (10. Januar 2010)

wäre das machbar und sinnvoll so, oder lieber nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Die Platte wäre aber auch unter XP zu sehen und XP kann darauf zugreifen.
Macht also keinen Unterschied.
Ich würde es sinnvoll finden, wenn du dir den XP Strumpf abschneidest und direkt zu Sieben wechselst.
Vergiss XP, es wurde nun endlich abgelöst.


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. Januar 2010)

Und ich steige die nächsten Tage von Vista auf Win7 um, nur wegen einer SSD! Soviel dazu.
Ansonsten hätte ich mein gut eingerichtetes & Gepflegtes Vista nicht in Rente geschickt. 
Da ich aber doch die volle Performance & Trim nutzten möchte komm ich um Win7 nicht herum.
(Jetzt sowieso nimmer, da es zum 1. schon da liegt & 2. die SSD auch schon da ist)

So Long...


----------



## Core #1 (12. Januar 2010)

okok, dann also xp runter und neues win 7 64 bit auf eine ssd.
aber kann ich auf eine neue ssd win 7 64 per upgrade (bin student) ohne probleme installieren + aktivieren?


----------



## UnnerveD (12. Januar 2010)

Von einem Xp auf Win 7 Upgrade habe ich noch nichts gehört - als Student bieten sich aber für dich ganz andere Möglichkeiten an, zB. der Bezug der Lizenz via MSDNAA oder eine spezielle Studentenversion oder dann als letzte Möglichkeit die 32 / 64bit Systembuilderversion.

mfG


----------

